# Koi x Koi Question



## aefeather (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi all. I’ve been doing lots of research the past month or so recently about betta breeding. Ive been reading articles and journals as well as watching YouTube videos. I am no stranger to betta keeping but have never attempted to breed them. I am in love with the “koi” marble gene betta genetics have recently been displaying despite the marbling changes. I think it makes them rather exciting!

So I recently purchased a lovely male koi HMPK from a breeder in Florida (3rd pic). Video screenshot attached until he arrives and I can take pics myself. And I’ve been considering buying a female koi as well in the event I choose to breed them down the road. Mostly for the experience as a fish enthusiast. 

I’ve read that koi x koi pairs will only yield a small amount of koi spawn, but my question is mostly about pair choice. My question is does the color of the “koi” marbling gene have to match? Example a red/black koi x red/black koi or could they be paired with a yellow or blue koi? Would most of the offspring be cellophane, or? 

I am currently mulling over buying one of these 2 females but not sure how similar their colors should be ideally? (other 2 attached pics) Would breeding him with the yellow koi produce a wider color variety of spawn? 

Just trying to understand betta genetics the most I an before I dive in further. Help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I believe it doesn't matter the color of koi you cross, but it is extremely difficult to get the 'red' gene out of a betta. So, if you buy a true yellow betta (NR gene) and bred it to a red koi, you get almost 100% cellophanes and red koi. You could get some lighter red-ish-orange bettas with a yellow/red cross. Either way, you'd get medium fins considering she's a PK and he's a HM/SeD. I'm not exactly sure the ratio of cellophane to koi but I believe it is something like 50-75%:25-50% Cellophane:Koi spawns. Lifewithpets on YouTube has done a couple of Koi spawns and her videos are really helpful.

I am probably wrong so don't listen to me lol. This is just from what I've glanced over while reading about genetics.

Also, I might have to go find that second female and snatch her... Muhahaha! JK; I'm not that mean.


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> Also, I might have to go find that second female and snatch her... Muhahaha! JK; I'm not that mean.


Isn't she just gorgeous?!

I agree with the lifewithpets betta breeding videos, very helpful and suuuuuper interesting to watch.


----------



## aefeather (Dec 19, 2017)

Ah thank you!! ALL that info was very helpful, thank you! Fascinating about the genes. I am also concerned the betta male I bought isnt a true HMPK? What is an SeD? Medium fins isn't something I'm after; I'd like to keep pure HMPK if possible...

And yes that second female IS gorgeous, but with shipping she's almost $60! I'm considering her, but really hesitant because of price. :/ We will see!


----------

